# connecting old BX cable to new romex wiring



## drewdin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am replacing some wiring, the wires are from the 50's, I believe its BX cabling. My problem is that the old wires are wrapped in cloth inside of flexible metal conduit without a ground.

The new wires of course are line, neutral and ground in a jacket. How can I get the ground from the new cable to connect to the old casing of the cable, do I even connect it?

I was thinking that I would get a metal gang box, connect the ground to the metal box and then connect the old cable to the box to keep the ground going, is that correct? Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Dec 24, 2012)

If no ground present you are not permitted to extend or alter the circuit. It could be possible that the sheath is capable of being used as the ground.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks JoeD, that was my question. So if I use a metal box and connect the ground to the sheath I should be good.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2012)

As long as the wrap is grounded somewhere!


----------



## Parrothead (Dec 25, 2012)

FWIW, you can not use a plastic box with BX or MC cable. You must use a metal box with the proper fittings.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 27, 2012)

@Parrothead I did replace the plastic box with BX and romex connector fittings. When I saw this I knew it wasn't correct, that's why I posted. Thanks for the help


----------



## drewdin (Jan 2, 2013)

I was able to open the wall and replace all of the old BX/armored cable with new romex. So i ended up staying with the plastic box and cover, thanks for the help.


----------

